
India is turning its back on Silicon Valley - trumped
https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/16/india-is-turning-its-back-on-silicon-valley/
======
wolco
"entity that has more than 5 million users in India will have to set up a
local office and build automated tools to identify and remove harassing,
hateful, and harmful content. "

Here is a gem. Not sure if they can enforce this.

------
craftydevil
India now only moving in the right direction. If these people are really
concern about digital data moment. Let's have datacentres in India alone. Keep
US data in India. Will they accept?

